# Sleeping UNDER litter box



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Lily has gotten into this REALLY annoying habit where she will sleep under her litter pan so when I take it out to change it in the morning I wake her up and I feel so mean for doing it  ! I have taped down paper towel because she originally buried in those after they were dirty :? , so that has solved that problem, but I need help! Any suggestions? 

*EDIT: Can this be because she is quilling and the metal feels good on her back? The cage is 76F thanks to my thermostat  .


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Instead of paper towel why don't you use like paper cat litter pellets? It's heavier and she can't burrow under them?
Good luck


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay thank you! Any idea where I could find those? I haven't seen them at Petsmart.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Petsmart is actually where I get them. 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... d=11272884
This is the brand I get. 
But also you can go to your local home depo and they have wood pellets used for stoves and they're really cheap like $15 for a 50lb bag or something. I use to use them with my ferrets.


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome! I will pick some up tonight. Thank you!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

No problem  Glad I could help ^-^


----------

